# Two Pigeons



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

We haven't been in several weeks, Nestbuster and I. But had a chance to get out right before dark. We picked up these two pigeons for a fast start. Looked around at our usual ha[attachhttp://ment=7852:1 squirrell 2 Pigeons 002.jpg]unts and only came up with this one squirrell, I was going to pass him up but, decided at the last minute, to take the shot. He was a target of opportunity, not really looking to hunt him. He was at about 35 yards, posted up on the side of a tree and was shaking his tail at me like he was dareing me. I really didn't think I could hit him with just one shot, but, took it anyway. He will go in the crock pot with the pigeons. A fun finish for the start of a long hot summer. Using the double latex black tubes, 210 grain .45 lead, Naturals with the support shelves. Good will to all slingers.....Frogman


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

frogman,
Great shot, nice hunt. Frogman great shooters are the ones that take the risk to take a shot even if they miss. Some times we take shots that we think are easy to score but for some reason they are missed. I like the idea to take shots that you believe you can not make it and prove yourself that you were just understimating you. I have done it a couple of times and have found out that long shots are as easy or as hard as close shots.
Great story, keep bringing them and share with us. Saludos.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

frogman said:


> was shaking his tail at me like he was dareing me.


Not smart when the likes of Madison Parker is on the prowl! I love the hunting stories, especially when the range and conditions in which the shot is taken. It really serves to put me in the action.

I have decided I will give my local pigeons some time off as I have had my off-time halved for this evolution; this will allow them to propogate and the new ones to grow in preparation for the jmplsnt Crock-Pot. So no kill shots from me this time.....but man I really do enjoy seeing all of yours!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great picture, Frogman. And good story.

I think your hands and arms are holding up so well with those heavy tubes because of the way you shoot -- letting the shot fly as you are still pulling back. I tried that and couldn't help but notice how much less shock there was. I just couldn't hit anything.









Love these hunting posts of yours.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting again.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice shooting frogman!

I think that those double black tubes are kicking some serious butt with that special ammo you use, I really must experiment with that style of ammo some day.

Nico


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice shooting!


----------

